# Just did something brave (for weird little me)!!



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

There's this sweet little old lady that lives in my neighborhood. I've just recently become aware that she does'nt have a car. We got to talking about how hard it is to survive without a car. So,last week I pumped up my courage and told her I'd be happy to take her to the grocery this week. I figured it would be a pretty low stress thing for me,why not help her out? I need practice just being around others and making small talk. Older people are'nt as uncomfortable for me to be around as are others. Well,this morning I started getting a little terrified-heart pounding,could'nt think clearly,etc. I went thru with it,even though I constatly worried I was talking too much,too little,boring,annoying etc.,etc. I'm going to take her again next week. - Hopefully it will be a little easier! Right now my mind feels drained and I really want to take a nap ,just so I can calm myself down.


----------



## c0ry (Jan 24, 2009)

That's great. Don't worry about talking too much, though--chances are, if she doesn't know you particularly well, she was probably feeling awkward as well, and, more than likely, was glad that you were keeping the conversation going. 

I wish I could once feel that I was talking too much... my problem is that I feel like I never talk at all.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

That's an absolutely wonderful thing to do for both yourself & the elderly woman, Congrats!


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

That's a big deal what you did--that you not only thought of it, but actually went thru with it too! Keep it up. I'm happy for you! :clap


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

such a brave thing to do  a small and simple story, but puts a smile on ones face none-the-less ^_^ 
from working in a shop, i've found that many old people (the less bitter about everything about everything types, lol) actually enjoy a good old conversation. even if someone else is doing all the talking. it can be a lonely thing, age. and they appreciate friendships more than younger people. so i wont be surprised if a great friendship grows between you both and you both look out for each other.
i'm excited for you already!! ^_^


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Good for you, Still Waters. And for the lady, as Canadian Brotha said.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

That's great! I'm really glad you posted this, it's awesome to hear for both you and the elderly woman.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

thats great! i'm sure she is very thankful


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

You guys are so sweet! Thanks a lot!! I just wish we could all live near each other and be pals!!


----------



## MsShyKenz (Jul 18, 2008)

Shucks. It's awfully hard to be as cynical as I am towards humanity in general when I read about stuff like this. Good for you.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

MsShyKenz said:


> Shucks. It's awfully hard to be as cynical as I am towards humanity in general when I read about stuff like this. Good for you.


:ditto always nice to have some faith restored


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

MsShyKenz said:


> Shucks. It's awfully hard to be as cynical as I am towards humanity in general when I read about stuff like this. Good for you.


That's a good point. Random acts of chipping away at cynicism


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

What a sweet (and brave) thing to do!  That is wonderful! Congrats! :yay


----------



## kfett (Feb 26, 2009)

I think that's a great thing you did. I think helping others is a good way to help yourself and im sure she enjoyed your company. Keep up the good work!!!


----------

